# Who is dosing what and how much?



## amritc1 (29 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 
I am using only 
Ferts: Easy Life Profito 2ml everyday in 400l tank.
Co2: Yes, 5-10 bubbles a second or more.
Only started recently.

What do you guys use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (29 Jan 2016)

Most folk use the estimated index system = EI.
There are hundreds of threads on here about using EI, a  few people find some reason not to use the method but generally speaking it is a very popular and safe method that will guarantee  that your plants receive every single fert there require.
Cheap and easy to use .......


----------



## DRG93 (29 Jan 2016)

+1 to the EI method. Guaranteed to work and is the most simplest method to use.


----------



## john dory (29 Jan 2016)

Tnc complete.
Once per week.


----------



## Michal550 (29 Jan 2016)

EI half dose.


----------



## Wisey (29 Jan 2016)

EI quantities, but as my TMC auto doser can dose 24 times a day, but must dose every day, I divided my total weekly dose by 7, then configured it to dose Macro at 17:00 and Micro at 05:00 to try and space out the doses rather than dose alternate days. I don't get the rest day, but do the usual 50% water change on a Sunday.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jan 2016)

High-energy, when it's running, TNC Complete - at least 2mls per day in a 60 litre tank.
Low-energy maybe 2 mls per week or none at all, if I'm doing things the Walstad way.


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## NathanG (31 Jan 2016)

TNC Complete and Carbon. Do full recommended dose on water change and 2-4ml a day on the fert and 5ml of carbon for 125L. No issues here. Most of the time i just gauge it not measure.


----------



## Chris Jackson (31 Jan 2016)

A pinch of KNO3 here and there with a little trace as I see fit plus plenty of fish food... I'm running slowish tanks though


----------



## dw1305 (1 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





Chris Jackson said:


> A pinch of KNO3 here and there with a little trace as I see fit plus plenty of fish food... I'm running slowish tanks though


 Much the same for me,  I've only dosed FeEDTA as a micro, and I've used a very small amount of off the shelf "Miracle-Gro" 24-8-16 that I bought remaindered at Wilko's ~3 years ago (warning contains urea), when the Frogbit was looking a bit anaemic. 

I've also mixed a bit more tap water (about 17dKH) into my water changes to get the tanks to ~100 microS conductivity (65ppm TDS), mainly because the rain-water has had very low conductivity this winter.

cheers Darrel


----------

